

Yahoo launching HortonWorks, Hadoop spinoff company - neilc
http://gigaom.com/cloud/exclusive-yahoo-launching-hadoop-spinoff-this-week/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=gigaom

======
teyc
Hadoop is targeted at BigData.

For instance, if you are a financial institution that generates a lot of
transactions, how do you data mine the transactions to find out what type of
customers could purchase more services from you?

Another example is Facebook. How does it generates activity streams of your
friends and your friends' friends? SQL probably isn't the best choice.

RDBMS's whose forte is in transaction processing, isn't as fast when it comes
to answering questions like this. Hadoop and its competitors in this space are
hoping to generate revenue from selling software and services for this.

------
quizbiz
Can someone please explain to me what Hadoop is and what the software does? I
did some googling and read their page but I wasn't able to follow.

~~~
amock
Did you read the Wikipedia page <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hadoop> ? It's a
framework for processing large datasets in a distributed environment using the
MapReduce algorithm from Google's paper
<http://labs.google.com/papers/mapreduce.html> .

------
endisnigh
Who?

